# Help me pick a bike - Fuji Roubaix or Trek 1.1!



## mvallejo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey All - 

Avid mountain biker here that wants to finally go to the dark side and get a road bike! I know, I've sold my soul, but road cycling just seems like great exercise and actually a lot of fun, plus my lady can do it with me =)

Trying to decide on a couple bikes for us and here is my quarrel. I always buy new as I've had bad experiences with craigslist, plus I like the service from an LBS. I've always been a big fan of Trek bikes. I have a Fuel EX 8 mountain bike, as well as a 7.3 FX bike I use for commuting. Love the FX, but I think I want something a little faster with drop bars. My first instinct is to get the 1.1 beginner bottom of the line road bike, for $700 here. My buddy told me to try some of the bikes at Performance bikes (outlet chain). I tried some Scattante as well as GT and Fuji that were around $500 bikes. They all felt somewhat cheap to me. But saving a couple hundred on an entry level bike is a big deal, and the componentry looked very similar, even better on some of the Performance bikes.

I know I should try the 1.1, but the store is 45 miles away so I thought I'd get some opinions first. What do you guys think of the bikes I have in mind? I feel like Trek is the better brand, and would probably be the better bike, but worth a couple hundred extra, not sure?

Gimme some opinions or tips on the bikes for beginners... How are the Fuji's vs Trek entry level? (Also considering Fuji Roubaix 3.0 $649 vs Trek 1.1 $700)

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never owned or ridden any of the bikes you speak of except the Fuji. A close friend has on & we're the same size. I liked it all right. I thought it was "OK". Scattantes have a good rep. Too bad you didn't like one. IME if you could afford to spend a few hundred more you'd end up with significantly nicer bikes. You might want to take a look here, too. Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Bicycles, Mountain Bikes and Bicycles with Bikesdirect.com, New with full warranties. I have 3 good friends who've bought bikes from them & they are delighted with them.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of Bike Shops are trying to sell off their lot of 2011 bikes. I got my 2011 Trek 1.2 for $799 + Tax, and it's certainly an upgrade from the 1.1. I test rode a 1.1, and the chain got jammed right away. That's not to say the 1.1 isn't any good, but I think spending the extra for the 1.2 is worth it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mvallejo said:


> Hey All -
> 
> Avid mountain biker here that wants to finally go to the dark side and get a road bike! I know, I've sold my soul, but road cycling just seems like great exercise and actually a lot of fun, plus my lady can do it with me =)
> 
> ...


First off, I'll offer that coming over to road riding (from mtn biking) isn't _going to _the dark side, it's _coming from _it.  

Second, I'll preface what I'm going to say by stating that I'm neither a Trek hater or lover. They offer some very nice models in some market segments and reasonably competitive offerings in others, but they aren't somehow 'better' because of the decal on the downtube. 

Normally, I'd start with telling you that before focusing on any particular bike, try to define your intended uses, and using that criteria, shop for bikes that best suite them. Since you already have a mtn and commuter bike and state that you're looking for a drop bar road bike, I'll say that you should test ride bikes having both relaxed and race geometry to decide if you have a preference. 

Generally speaking, race bikes allow for a slightly lower, more aggressive rider position and have shorter wheelbases (and usually less trail) for quicker steering/ handling. Relaxed (or endurance) bikes allow for a more upright position and have longer wheelbases/ more trail for quicker handling/ steering. To most, the differences aren't great, but IMO it's worth the time to try examples of both.

This being your first road bike, I don't advise buying online. As you touch on, LBS's offer many services of value, including sizing/ fitting assistance (_very_ important). While it's true that steps can be taken to better the odds of getting sizing right, there are still a number of hidden costs associated with online purchases. Honestly, the problem is that your budget is low enough that choices offered by LBS's are limited. There are a few, so you could peruse some of the C'dale, Specialized, Giant and Felt (among others) webites.

Re: Performance bike shops, I have no firsthand experience with them, but from numerous posts I've read here on RBR, I get the impression that some stores are lacking in customer service/ expertise, so my advice would be to make sure your comfortable with both the bike and the store before commiting to a purchase. They have liberal return policies, but (IMO) that's a hassle to be avoided.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I've had a Fuji Roubaix 3.0 for a almost a year and I think its a great bike. Hopefully your LBS is better at servicing the bike than mine was. They sold me the bike with a slow leak in the front tire. Fortunately I have plenty of experience with changing tubes and already plenty spare tubes for my other road bikes.

The bike itself has been used mainly on a trainer. I use it about two hours every week. No problem with the sora shifters or gears. I've changed the seat and tried to mimic the setup on my other road bikes. One of these days I'll let it out of the dungeon to breathe some fresh air.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a 2011 Fuji Roubaix mid June of this year. I really like the bike and highly recommend


----------

